# Friday the 13th



## Delta4Embassy (Nov 14, 2015)

I'm not superstitious, but yesterday was a very interesting day. 

Was 1 hour and 30 mins late with the maintenance guys' cookies. 
Lost 13 cookies from the batch (burning 2 trays of 6 each, and ripping one with the spatula.)
And only gave them 13 cookies. Usually give 14 as per 'better than a baker's dozen.'

Only realized the date afterwords. May have been aware on a subconscious level and done some subconscious self-fulfilling prophecy sorta thing but I dunno. Was curious.


----------

